# Marathon in Wiemeringhausen am 04.10.2009



## f33lth3fl0w (28. August 2009)

Servus, wollte auf diesem Wege einfach mal in Erfahrung bringen, wie ihr den Langenberg-Marathon so findet bzgl. Stimmung, Starterfeld, Streckenbeschaffenheit, Verpflegung, Anfahrt, Organisation, Startgeld und Gegenleistung etc.
Habe einen Thread von 2007 gefunden. Da "kommt der Marathon ja eigtl. sehr gut bei weg "
Wollte mich zum Saisonende in Wiemeringhausen auf die Kurzstrecke begeben.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## AsB (28. August 2009)

Stimmung: *nett* Starterfeld: *nett* Streckenbeschaffenheit: *Forstautobahn* Verpflegung: *gut* Anfahrt: *gut* Organisation: *sehr gut* Startgeld: *für die Gegenleistung ok*

Wollte mich zum Saisonende in Wiemeringhausen auf die Kurzstrecke begeben: *viel Spaß , ich war vor 4 Jahren das Erstemal da und fahre immer noch regelmässig gerne hin *


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (29. August 2009)

Da wüd ich dieses Jahr gern mitfahren, wäre meine Rennen-Premiere .

Ist die Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll (auch wenns zum größten Teil Waldautobahn ist) ?


----------



## alex80 (29. August 2009)

Wenn du am 04. Oktober nach Wiemeringhausen fährst, wirst du vermutlich der einzige Biker sein, der dort starten will. Alle anderen sind vermutlich in Bruchhausen in der Startaufstellung... Warum? Weil dieses Jahr von Bruchhausen aus gestartet wird. 
Ansonsten kann ich mich "AsB" nur anschließen, es ist eine rundum super Veranstaltung!

Gruß, Alex


----------



## M::::: (29. August 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll (auch wenns zum größten Teil Waldautobahn ist) ?




Nein


----------



## Berrrnd (29. August 2009)

alex80 schrieb:


> Wenn du am 04. Oktober nach Wiemeringhausen fährst, wirst du vermutlich der einzige Biker sein, der dort starten will. Alle anderen sind vermutlich in Bruchhausen in der Startaufstellung... Warum? Weil dieses Jahr von Bruchhausen aus gestartet wird.
> Ansonsten kann ich mich "AsB" nur anschließen, es ist eine rundum super Veranstaltung!
> 
> Gruß, Alex






werde mich wohl auch bald anmelden.


----------



## hefra (29. August 2009)

Nachdem ich in den letzten beiden Jahren immer unter extremen Motivationsproblemen gelitten habe (Für Top 15 AK hats trotzdem gereicht) werde ich dieses Jahr lieber früher in die Wintersportsaison starten. => Crossrennen.

Das Rennen an sich ist eingentlich recht nett. Ein paar böse Anstiege aber alles nichts wildes. Es gibt ein paar fiese Querrillen, wenn man die übersieht zerlegt es einen. Ansonsten einfach zu fahren. Und meistens beim Start Arschkalt!


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (30. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Resonanz. 
Besonders der Hinweis mit dem geänderten Startort war sehr nützlich

Dann sieht man sich wohl am 4. Oktober in Wie....ähm Bruchhausen!


----------



## apoptygma (20. September 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Da wüd ich dieses Jahr gern mitfahren, wäre meine Rennen-Premiere .
> 
> Ist die Strecke technisch anspruchsvoll (auch wenns zum größten Teil Waldautobahn ist) ?







Ich starte ebenfalls in diesem Jahr das erste Mal dort, gut, wäre mein Dritter Marathon dies Jahr, aber auf den freue ich mich richtig, eben weil wohl giftige und wohl auch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Anstiege bei sind , und da ich bergab ja so langsam bin, ist das als Bergziege auch meine einzige Chance


----------



## Honigblume (21. September 2009)

Geht mir ähnlich, ich fahr alles rauf aber runter.... nur wenn ich muß


----------



## Adrenalino (21. September 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen! Rundum gelungene Veranstaltung und, typisch fürs Sauerland ( oder Upland, je nachdem wo man sich grad befindet ) mit Matschgarantie  

Ich bin nicht dabei weil ich jetzt endlich in der Regeneration bin und den Oktober pausiere. Allen anderen jetzt schon viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (23. September 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen! Rundum gelungene Veranstaltung und, typisch fürs Sauerland ( oder Upland, je nachdem wo man sich grad befindet ) mit Matschgarantie


ich habe vor wahrscheinlich die kurzstrecke mitzufahren. Das wär mein erstes Rennen in Bruchhausen und überhaupt wär ich das erste mal im Sauerland.

Matschgarantie?? was empfiehlt ihr für Reifen? Normalerweise fahre ich alle Rennen seit diesem Jahr mit der Kombi Racing Ralph/ Rocket Ron.

Stimmt das Höhenprofil auf der Internetseite? Mich wundert es etwas das da 1.2.2007 drüber steht.



apoptygma schrieb:


> ...aber auf den freue ich mich richtig, eben weil wohl giftige und wohl auch laaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Anstiege bei sind , und da ich bergab ja so langsam bin, ist das als Bergziege auch meine einzige Chance


wo es lange einen berg hoch geht, geht es aber auf der anderen Seite auch wieder runter


----------



## Rumas (23. September 2009)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Matschgarantie?? was empfiehlt ihr für Reifen? Normalerweise fahre ich alle Rennen seit diesem Jahr mit der Kombi Racing Ralph/ Rocket Ron.
> 
> Stimmt das Höhenprofil auf der Internetseite? Mich wundert es etwas das da 1.2.2007 drüber steht.



so schlim ist es auch nicht. Bin 06 und 08 da gestartet und da war die Strecke in einen guten Zustand. Ist aber bei nassen auch ganz gut zu fahren weil viele Forstautobahnen. Mit Racing Ralph/Rocket Ron machste nichts falsch.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich 80 km 1960 HM auf den Tacho. Allerdings gings auch von Wiemeringhausen los. Von Bruchhausen kenne ich die Strecke nicht. Sollte aber gleich sein.


----------



## apoptygma (24. September 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> so schlim ist es auch nicht. Bin 06 und 08 da gestartet und da war die Strecke in einen guten Zustand. Ist aber bei nassen auch ganz gut zu fahren weil viele Forstautobahnen. Mit Racing Ralph/Rocket Ron machste nichts falsch.
> 
> Letztes Jahr hatte ich 80 km 1960 HM auf den Tacho. Allerdings gings auch von Wiemeringhausen los. Von Bruchhausen kenne ich die Strecke nicht. Sollte aber gleich sein.




Soviel ich weiss, wird die einfach von der anderen Seite aus gefahren. Also ein übers andere Jahr. HM mässig isses ansich das gleiche, nur eben spiegelverkehrt  (wie gesagt, mutmaßung), weils dann auch mit dem Profil 2007/2009 passen dürfte


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2009)

ich habe jetzt mal ne ganz doofe frage!

sind start und ziel am selben ort?

zum start finde ich nur bruchhausen, und zum ziel diese adresse: zur hammerbrücke 3, 59939 Olsberg-Bruchhausen

ich selber meine ja, will aber lieber ne bestätigung haben.


----------



## Psycho Doc (26. September 2009)

Start und Ziel sind in Bruchhausen, Nach der ersten und zweiten geht es jeweils durch den Ort, kannst dir also immer überlegen wielange du fahren möchtest......


----------



## Berrrnd (26. September 2009)

danke!

das man aussuchen kann wie lange man will war mit bekannt.

habe hier im forum was gekauft und der verkäufer startet auch dort. geht nur um die übergabe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (27. September 2009)

werde auch dabei sein 
wird mein letzter Marathon dieses Jahr sein...letztes Jahr war ich auch dort und zur Strecke kann ich sagen das es eine typische Sauerland Waldautobahn Strecke ist lange hoch und auf der anderen Seite wieder runter, Reifentechnisch würde ich einen Reifen mit wenig Profil bevorzugen
Hoffe meinem Gesamt 5 Platz auf der Kurzdistanz zu halten, Podium ist sogar auch noch drin
naja letztes Wochende habe ichs in Grafschaft ja auf ganzer Linie im CC verhauen, dann muss das Marathon Finale ja gut werden


----------



## r19andre (27. September 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> naja letztes Wochende habe ichs in Grafschaft ja auf ganzer Linie im CC verhauen, dann muss das Marathon Finale ja gut werden



Hi,
werde auch mein letzten MA dort fahren und dann ist mal die Familie dran ;-)

Stimmt in Grafschaft habe ich dich lange nicht gesehen, was war da los??

Könnte in der Wertung auch noch Richtung TOP5 fahren allerdings die 80er Runde

Gruß

Andre


----------



## Domme02 (27. September 2009)

entweder komme ich mit der schei* Internetseite nicht klar, oder es steht da nicht.
Bis wann ist die Startnummernabgabe?? Kann man sich auch noch am Renntag anmelden? wann muss man dazu spätestens da sein?


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2009)

ja, die seite ist echt nen bisschen blöd.
die wichtigsten info sollte man schon leicht finden können.


----------



## SBIKERC (29. September 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde auch mein letzten MA dort fahren und dann ist mal die Familie dran ;-)
> 
> Stimmt in Grafschaft habe ich dich lange nicht gesehen, was war da los??
> ...



weiß ach nicht, da ging nichts
in Grafschaft hatte ich einen super Start und nach den ersten Anstieg war ich erster oder zweiter...ab den Wurzel-DH ging aber gar nichts mehr, alle sind vorbei gefahren, dann hatte ich rein gar keine Motivation mehr und bin einfach zu ende gefahren


----------



## Erars (29. September 2009)

Ich werde auch dort an den Start gehen. Ist mein erster richtiger Marathon ^^. Freue mich schon riesig drauf. Die Strecke konnte ich letzten Samstag schonmal, mit einem Ortsansässigem Biker testen  
Mal schauen ob ich ein paar Biker hinter mir lassen kann 

Gruß Erars


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2009)

wird bestimmt ne schöne schlammschlacht.


----------



## apoptygma (29. September 2009)

Ich bin raus fürn Langenberg, komme mehr oder minder grad vom Arzt....Bänderdehnung. Also die mit den Krücken ohne Bike am Start bin dann wohl ich :kotz:


----------



## Echinopsis (29. September 2009)

Hab' eben mal den Wetterbericht konsultiert, das wird ja lustig, max. 10°C und eher feucht. Ich glaube, ich putze den Staub vom letzten Rennen vorher doch nicht mehr vom Rad .
Naja, wass soll's, ist ja schließlich das letzte Rennen in diesem Jahr. Da kann man sich ja nochmal so richtig einsauen und anschließend den langen Winter nutzen um den Racebock wieder in einen tauglichen Zustand zu versetzen.

Man sieht sich am Sonntag in Bruchhausen!

MfG Tine


----------



## r19andre (30. September 2009)

Tach,
bin auch mal wieder arg erkältet mit leichtem Fieber und Co.
Werde versuchen trotzdem zu fahren, aber nur um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen. Werde in der Verfassung wahrscheinlich letzter werden 

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanni_84 (30. September 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Werde in der Verfassung wahrscheinlich letzter werden



Davon ist auszugehen. Hat aber nichts mit deiner derzeitgen Verfassung zu tun - als ob sonst mehr drin wäre! Du Lappen. 


PS: Ach ja, ich fahr ganz klar auf Sieg - alles andere wäre eine Enttäuschung!


----------



## Berrrnd (30. September 2009)

da lasse ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## Hanni_84 (30. September 2009)

Ok, bevor ich hinterher zum Gespött des Forums werde:

Ich fahr natürlich nicht auf Sieg, eher auf "in die erste Hälfte der Gesamtwertung kommen". Aber der Spruch musste sein, denn mein Sieg ist in etwa genau so wahrscheinlich, wie ein letzter Platz von Andre


----------



## Rumas (30. September 2009)

also wenn die Vorhersage stimmt fahr ich nur die Einführungsrunde...
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007968005


----------



## Erars (30. September 2009)

Ach das wird schon


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> also wenn die Vorhersage stimmt fahr ich nur die Einführungsrunde...
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007968005


wenigstens wird es nicht schneien....


----------



## JohnDoe84 (30. September 2009)

Werde auch dabei sein. Für Sauerländer wohl Pflichttermin. Schade wegen dem Wetter. Aber vielleicht ist es ja halb so wild. Übrigens meine absolute Renn Premiere.



Domme02 schrieb:


> wenigstens wird es nicht schneien....



Für Freitag haben Sie Schnee bis 1000 m gemeldet... Der Höhe kommt man in Winterberg bzw Bruchhausen relativ nah...
Vorstellen kann ich mir das aber nicht.

Bis Sonntag.


----------



## Erars (30. September 2009)

Der Langenberg ist 840 meter hoch. Da fehlt also zum Glück noch ein Stückchen


----------



## Domme02 (30. September 2009)

JohnDoe84 schrieb:


> Für Freitag haben Sie Schnee bis 1000 m gemeldet... Der Höhe kommt man in Winterberg bzw Bruchhausen relativ nah...
> Vorstellen kann ich mir das aber nicht.


Oo! das wird kalt...
Dann muss ich ja vielleicht doch meine Mütze und Überschuhe mitnehmen. Eigentlich wollte ich die im Oktober noch in der Winterkiste lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnDoe84 (30. September 2009)

Erars schrieb:


> Der Langenberg ist 840 meter hoch. Da fehlt also zum Glück noch ein Stückchen




843 !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honigblume (1. Oktober 2009)

Schön, noch jemand ohne Rennerfahrung 

Vorhin den Wetterbericht gehört *hehe* das wird eine Schlammschlacht.

Pack in mein Kistchen eh alles rein was nach winterlichen Temperaturen aussieht, besser ich habs dabei und kanns unbenutzt wieder mitnehmen als andersrum und bitterlich zu frieren 

Ich freu mich trotzdem auf Sonntag.


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Oktober 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> also wenn die Vorhersage stimmt fahr ich nur die Einführungsrunde...
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007968005



Moin, Moin Locals,

Matsch und Schlamm oder kann ich die Conti Race King drauflassen?

Was ist Eure Reifenwahl? Rocket Ron oder Nobby Nic oder ... ?

Danke für einige Tips im Voraus.

P.S.: ist die Autobahn aus Richtung Dortmund immer noch bei ??? gesperrt?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Oktober 2009)

werde mit nobby nic vorne und abgefahrenem rocket ron hinten starten.
es sei denn, jemand belehrt mich eines besseren. 

zur auswahl hätte ich für hinten sonst sowieso nur nen nobby nic.


----------



## JohnDoe84 (2. Oktober 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> P.S.: ist die Autobahn aus Richtung Dortmund immer noch bei ??? gesperrt?



Ab Meschede. Ja. Auf dem Hinweg musst du also Meschede runter. Auf dem Rückweg kannst du ganz normal in Bestwig wieder auf die Autobahn


----------



## hefra (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, bin aber schon öfters dort gewesen, auch zum trainieren, auch bei Sauwetter. Ich würde ganz normal RacingRalph und Ron oder Nic vorne fahren. Selbst der Larsen TT war bei Sauwetter nicht überfordert. Ist doch fast nur Autobahn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnDoe84 (2. Oktober 2009)

In der Zeitung stand, das sich wohl über 800 Fahrer/innen angemeldet haben. Das gibt ja ein gewusel...


----------



## Domme02 (2. Oktober 2009)

laut starterliste sind es im moment 754 ->http://www.sportident.com/timing/meldung/startlisteeinzel.php?wkid=20091004351588&ref=
bei der Wetterlage werden sich aber bestimmt nicht viele am renntag anmelden.


----------



## Fahrnix (2. Oktober 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich fahre zwar nicht mit, bin aber schon öfters dort gewesen, auch zum trainieren, auch bei Sauwetter. Ich würde ganz normal RacingRalph und Ron oder Nic vorne fahren. Selbst der Larsen TT war bei Sauwetter nicht überfordert. Ist doch fast nur Autobahn...



Danke schön. Da es bei uns immer wieder ganz schön schifft (Nördlich Dortmund) werd ich mal gleich raus und Rocket Ron, v + h, drauf machen (frisch geliefert bekommen). Ansonsten fahr ich bei diesen Strecken gerne den Race King.

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## r19andre (3. Oktober 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Tach,
> bin auch mal wieder arg erkältet mit leichtem Fieber und Co.
> Werde versuchen trotzdem zu fahren, aber nur um in die Gesamtwertung zu kommen. Werde in der Verfassung wahrscheinlich letzter werden
> 
> Andre



bin raus, kriege die Nase nicht frei, und so macht das keinen Sinn.

Allen viel Spass beim Abschluss

Gruß
Andre


----------



## tranquillity (3. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das wird lustig morgen....

Vor 4 Jahren war es übrigens ganz ähnlich, hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike nach 74km:















Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Abfahrt, da hatte ich so viel Schlamm zwischen Hinterbau, Bremsarmen und Reifen, das nichts mehr ging. Der Reifen wollte sich nicht mehr drehen. Ich musste den Schlamm mit der Hand entfernen.

Wer nochmal wissen will, wie's vor 4 Jahren war, kann hier meinen Bericht von damals lesen.

Ich werde morgen wohl mit NN vorne starten.

Bis morgen


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2009)

mal ne frage zu deinem bericht, bzw. über das rennen.
die temperaturen waren ja nicht grade sommerlich.

bist du mit kurzer hose gefahren?


----------



## hefra (3. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Hose würd ich nicht machen! Knielinge ist das kürzeste. Wenn kurz dann nur mit viel wärem Öl, macht aber beim Marathon wenig Sinn.
Und wichtig sind gute Handschuhe, ich konnte letztes Jahr zwischenzeitlich nicht mehr Bremsen weil durch die Sommerhandschüchen die Finger steife waren. Irgendwann gings wieder, aber muss ja nicht sein.


----------



## Fahrnix (3. Oktober 2009)

Danke für den Bericht Tranquillity.

Also wird es Sonntag naßkalt und Schlammbraun . 

Sepp Maier (Torwart) meinte mal, dass das sein Lieblingswetter ist, weil dann andere seine Fehler nicht sehen könnten. So wird es wohl sein.

Bis Morgen


----------



## tranquillity (3. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu deinem bericht, bzw. über das rennen.
> die temperaturen waren ja nicht grade sommerlich.
> 
> bist du mit kurzer hose gefahren?



Also damals, 2005, bin ich tatsächlich in kurzer Hose gefahren. Ich weiß aber noch, dass mir in der 2 Runde doch die Beine etwas kalt wurden (und die Muskeln verhärteten). Von daher werde ich morgen wohl die 3/4 Hose einpacken.

Auf dem Langenberg ist es immer noch mal 3-4 Grad kälter als unten im Tal. 

Bis morgen!
Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2009)

ok, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. Oktober 2009)

wann ist eigentlich der Start für die 80 km und wann für 40 km ?


----------



## apoptygma (3. Oktober 2009)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wann ist eigentlich der Start für die 80 km und wann für 40 km ?




Es ist Massenstart für alle um 10!


----------



## Domme02 (3. Oktober 2009)

danke für den super bericht tranquility. 
mal gucken ob es wieder so matschig wird. Eigentlich habe ich mir dieses Jahr nach dem Heubach CC Rennen  geschworen, dass ich nie wieder Matschrennen fahren will


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2009)

dann starte morgen besser nicht.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. Oktober 2009)

dann kann ich ja Ausschlafen , naja 6.30 Uhr losfahren geht ja noch


----------



## tranquillity (3. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht kann ja einer der Wiemering-/Bruchhauser Lokals noch was zum Wetter sagen.

Ich war grad hier in Siegen mal ne Runde im Wald drehen, und da war noch alles schön zu fahren. Viel hat es hier nämlich nicht geregnet in den letzten Tagen. Wäre auf jeden Fall auch noch mit RocketRon zu meistern.

Naja, im Zweifelsfall nehm ich einfach zwei Vorderräder mit ... 

Bis morgen,
Dirk


----------



## Fahrnix (3. Oktober 2009)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ja einer der Wiemering-/Bruchhauser Lokals noch was zum Wetter sagen.
> 
> Ich war grad hier in Siegen mal ne Runde im Wald drehen, und da war noch alles schön zu fahren. Viel hat es hier nämlich nicht geregnet in den letzten Tagen. Wäre auf jeden Fall auch noch mit RocketRon zu meistern.
> 
> ...



Der Rocket Ron ist mein Regenreifen


----------



## Domme02 (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Rennen war jawohl der absolute Hammer! Super Organisiert, ohne jegliche Probleme. 
Die Strecke war echt kernig, obwohl ich nur die kurze Runde gefahren bin. Das Sauerland ist eben schon etwas anderes als der heimische Teutoburgerwald. Besonders schwierig war die Strecke glaube ich dadurch, dass es fast keine großen Ruhephasen gab. Selbst nach dem sehr harten und nicht enden wollenden Anstieg zum Langenberg gab es nur eine kurze Ruhaphase. Den Rest haben mir die letzten 10km mit ihrem auf und ab gegeben. Der absolute Horror war dann noch der teilweise sehr steile Serpentinenanstieg (ca 10km vor dem Ziel) an der Kuhweide. 
Technisch war die Strecke trotz des vielen Schlamms wirklich nicht schwer. Die Singletrails waren kein Problem. 
Mit meinem Material war ich voll zufrieden, keine Defekte, platten oder ähnliches. Auch die Reifenwahl RO/RA war super.
Nächstes Jahr bin ich definitiv wieder dabei.

Ergebnis: 9. Platz in der Altersklasse U17 mit einer Zeit von 2h 31min (bitte um Zeiten zum vergleichen )


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Glückwunsch an alle, die heile und ohne Pannen durchgekommen sind.

Es tat mir in der Seele weh, nicht selbst fahren zu können :-(, aber, und das muss ich einfach mal erwähnen, weils nicht selbstverständlich ist, ich habe vor Ort, ohne Nachfrage (ich wollte nur meine Startnummer haben) das Gesamte Startgeld zurückbekommen  

Einer der Orga-Leute meinte, ich sei mit meinen Krücken schon genug gestraft 

Ansonsten sehr schöne Veranstaltung, tolle Moderation, lecker Wurst  nette Leute.

Ich hoffe auch für Honigblume, das sie gut durchgekommen ist auf ihrem Debut dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (4. Oktober 2009)

Großes Lob auch von mir an die Langenberger!
Nette Strecke, top Verpflegung (Auswahl, Personal und Platzierung) und sonst gelungene Orga! 

Hat bei mir zum 16. Herren und 68. Gesamt auf der Kurzstrecke gereicht.
Da das ausbaufähig ist, bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei! 


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2009)

auf ein großes lob von mir.
- verpflegung super gelöst. schön weit auseinander gezogen, sodass man erst trinken und dann essen konnte. auswahl war auch super.

- beschilderung der strecke

- warnhinweise vor hindernissen. kurven

- bikewaschanlage

und nun zu mir:
bin aus dem letzten drittel gestartet und habe mich kontinuierlich nach vorne gekämpft. die erste runde ging ganz locker. habe mir immer windschatten gesucht und bin dann weiter nach vorne gefahren.
der anfang der zweiten runde war auch noch gut. von vorne kamen immer einzelne fahrer. das ging dann bis ca. 55km gut, nur dann ließen so langsam die kräfte nach. 
war dann meist alleine und habe versucht keinen rankommen zu lassen. bis ca. 12km vor dem ziel hat mich keiner überholt, nur dann kamen immer mal einzelne fahrer von hinten. denke so 8-10 sind dann bis zum ziel wieder an mir vorbei.
naja, vorm ziel habe ich mir dann aber noch einen im wiesen-downhill geschnappt. der war schon auf der hälfte als ich oben rein bin. bremse auf und gas! am ende kurz vor der rechtskurve dann die gabel blockiert, großen gang rein, enge kurve gefahren und angetreten. weg war ich. 

zeit: 04:17:41
gesamt: 51.
ak: 8

hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Hanni_84 (4. Oktober 2009)

Boah bin ich fertig! 

Der Schlammboden hat mir echt zugesetzt. 
Start: Letztes Viertel
Erste Runde: Top, gut durchgekommen (außer, dass ich aufgrund der vollen Strecke häufig nicht mein Tempo fahren konnte). Viele viele überholt 
Zweite Runde: "Leere Strecke", hätte schön durchpowern können. Aber: Ziemlich eingegangen, ständig Zwicken in den Beinen und sehr viel überholt worden 

Na ja, im Endeffekt ist die Zeit aber noch in Ordnung: 04:25, was Gesamtplatz 61 bedeutet.

Insgesamt wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung mit super Strecke und super Orga. Bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## Erars (4. Oktober 2009)

Mir hat das Rennen auch sehr gefallen. Wie schon gesagt: Organisation, Strecke und die Verpflegung waren top. 
Mit der Strecke selber kam ich auch einigermaßen zurecht, nur leider hab ich mich dann doch zu warm angezogen 
Meine Zeit war 2:32. Das war dann Rang 30 bei den Herren. Aber für mein erstes Rennen überhaupt passt mir das Ergebniss. 
Nächstes Jahr fahr ich bestimmt wieder mit 

Gruß Erars

edit: gerade bei den Ergebnissen gesehen: Doch nur Platz 31..aber egal


----------



## SBIKERC (4. Oktober 2009)

^^gibts schon Ergebnisse im I-Net muss ich gleich mal schauen

also bis auf das mein Tacho nix angezeigt hatte und ich nicht wusste bei welchen km ich gerade war lief es ganz gut...hatte mich dann einfach an meine Zeit vom letzten Jahr orientiert
Reifenwahl: mit meinem Small Block bin ich bis auf 1 Anstieg alles hoch gekommen
Ergebniss: bin zufrieden, 1:23min schneller als letztes Jahr und einen Platz besser, macht 8 Herren und 33 gesamt auf der Kurzstrecke
sollte eigentlich für den 5 Platz in der Cupwertung gereicht haben


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2009)

sind auch schnelle mit vr rocket ron und hr furious fred gefahren. und nicht langsam!

vorne nobby nic und hinten nen abgefahrenen rocket ron. hatte absolut keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle, die heile und ohne Pannen durchgekommen sind.
> 
> Es tat mir in der Seele weh, nicht selbst fahren zu können :-(, aber, und das muss ich einfach mal erwähnen, weils nicht selbstverständlich ist, ich habe vor Ort, ohne Nachfrage (ich wollte nur meine Startnummer haben) das Gesamte Startgeld zurückbekommen
> 
> ...



*meld*

Heile und ohne Pannen durchgekommen, einmal in die Brombeeren gepurzelt weil ich die Kante am Rasen nicht gesehen habe.  und prompt abgerutscht bin.

Ergebnis ist an sich fürs durchkommen und durchhalten ok.

Sauerland ist doch was anderes als die heimische Haard oder Hoppenbruch... die Anstiege hatten es in sich, 3 Abfahrten auch (hoffe ich stand keinem im Weg). 

Zu warm war ich auch angezogen, langes Trikot mit Weste hätte vollkommen gereicht.

Danke danke danke danke fürs lautstarke anfeuern, als ich quasi mutterseelenallein nach der Einführungsrunde durch Start/ Ziel fuhr, hatte Pipi innen Augen, überwältigend


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Heile und ohne Pannen durchgekommen, einmal in die Brombeeren gepurzelt weil ich die Kante am Rasen nicht gesehen habe.  und prompt abgerutscht bin.
> 
> ...




Ich hab mein Bestes gegeben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Und Du auch!!!!!!

Hauptsache durchgekommen meine Gute , dann sehen wir uns im nächsten jahr in Sundern und Co würde ich sagen oder???

Und außerdem haste noch Männer hinter Dir gelassen 

Schön, das wir uns vorher noch kurz gesehen habe. Wirklich tolle Leistung!


----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich gesehen möchte ich schon das ein oder andere fahren nächstes Jahr 

Was ich definitiv brauch ist ein Fahrtechnikkurs, weil Gefälle mit 20% *neinneinnein* ob man dort auch lernt wie man mit ner beschlagenen Brille über Wurzeln juckelt  

Hab meinem Liebsten aber schon den Tipp gegeben mit dem Fahrtechnikkurs, ist ja bald Weihnachten 

Oh ja, wenn ich richtig geguckt habe, waren es 3 die ich hinter mir gelassen habe, mit einem von ihnen bin ich nen ganzes Stück zusammen gefahren.

Fazit:
Organisation --> super
Strecke --> grunsätzlich auch für Honigblumen fahrbar (bis auf diese 20% Sachen)
Verpflegung --> super
Stimmung --> super
andere Fahrer --> sehr freundlich

Auf die Bilder bin ich sehr gespannt. 
Mein persönlicher Rennbericht folgt auch noch, aber nicht mehr heute, werde mich nun auf die Couch begeben


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2009)

wo war denn dolles gefälle?


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> wo war denn dolles gefälle?



Bitte nicht vergessen, das für Renn-Neulinge im Eifer des Überlebens alles erstma mordssteil ist , ich fand den letzten Trail Sundern auch furchtbar steil, aus heutiger Sicht und nen paar tausend km mehr in den Beinen und auf de Rad, relativier sich das alles etwas


----------



## Honigblume (4. Oktober 2009)

Freu mich immer für die, die auf Anhieb! alles fahren können, vor nix Angst haben und sowieso Helden sind.


----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Freu mich immer für die, die auf Anhieb! alles fahren können, vor nix Angst haben und sowieso Helden sind.



So hat er es sicher nicht gemeint Du....

Lass Dir den ersten Marathon nicht vermiesen, das kommt alles mit der Zeit, ich fands schon unglaublich, das Du Dir ausgerechnet Langenberg rausgefischt hast, ich hab mich nur an Súndern als Debut getraut  Und auch danach dachte ich "uiuiui" den letzten Taril schieben, wie peinlich........

Vielleicht kommst mich mal am "Tor zum Sauerland" in Hagen besuchen und wir drehen hier mal ne gepflegte Weiberrunde über die Hagener Höhen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2009)

na gut, man muss die abfahrten ja nicht mit knapp 60 sachen runtenageln. ok, waren nur 58.

das einzige was vielleicht etwas schwieriger war:

- die paar wurzeliger, total seifigen, kurzen anstiege
  hier hat mir der verstand sehr geholfen, da man ja nicht einfach die linie der anderen fahren sollte, sondern es auch mal daneben probieren kann.
  was hier auch viele falsch gemacht haben, dass sie es mit zu großen gängen und ungleichmäßigem tritt versucht haben. 
  kleiner gang und gleichmäßiges treten, und man kommt sogar auf eis vorwärts.
- das stück im wald mit den vielen wurzel, pfützen
- der wiesen-downhill kurz vorm ziel
  hier war es schnell angenehmer, da man nicht in jedes loch gefahren ist, sondern einfach drüber.
- die abfahrt auf nadelboden, da man dort die hindernisse nicht genau orten konnte.
  abfahrt geradeaus, und am ende dann ne 140° rechtskurve. dort dann etwas steiler runter, und durch den wald. keine ahnung welcher kilometer.

ab wie gesagt: langsamer ist an diesen stellen meist sicherer, da man mehr zeit für die linienwahl hat.
was mir auch immer noch hilft, ist auf die linienwahl der anderen zu gucken.

was in abfahrten hilft: lenker gut festhalten.


----------



## Vinc-Black (4. Oktober 2009)

Das war doch mal eine gepflegte Schlammschlacht zum Saisonabschluß! 
Die Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht und das Wetter und der Matsch haben es dann doch noch interessanter gemacht.

War alles top diesen Sonntag : das Rennen , die Orga und das Ergebniss

80 km ; Ak: 11 ; Ges: 23

So geht meine erste richtige MTB-Saison sehr schön zu Ende!

und nächstes Jahr gehts weiter.........................


----------



## JohnDoe84 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mein erstes Rennen.. Absolut super Organisation. Kann man wirklich nicht meckern. Hat das Team klasse gemacht.

Die Strecke fand ich auch als Anfänger nicht zu schwer. Auch die Höhen waren fahrbar. Gut ich als Sauerländer kenne es nicht anders. Bin aber dennoch Anfänger. Habe das Bike jetzt 500 km gequält. Bin aber gute 10 Jahre nicht gefahren. Und dafür muss ich sagen das eine Fahrzeit von 2:50 für die Kurzstrecke doch ganz gut ist.

Nächstes Jahr geht auf jeden Fall mehr. Da fang ich dann auch nicht im August erst an...

Aber die Hauptsache ist ohne Schäden, Blessuren o.ä überhaupt ins Ziel gekommen zu sein. Und nicht letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (4. Oktober 2009)

JohnDoe84 schrieb:


> Habe das Bike jetzt 500 km gequält. Bin aber gute 10 Jahre nicht gefahren. Und dafür muss ich sagen das eine Fahrzeit von 2:50 für die Kurzstrecke doch ganz gut ist.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr geht auf jeden Fall mehr. Da fang ich dann auch nicht im August erst an...
> 
> Aber die Hauptsache ist ohne Schäden, Blessuren o.ä überhaupt ins Ziel gekommen zu sein. Und nicht letzter


----------



## AndiBonn86 (4. Oktober 2009)

im vergleich zum rennen vor zwei jahren um 13min gesteigert, das heißt in 6 jahren bin ich erster  mathematisch eindeutig 
ne aber war echt nen super rennen  bis zum nächsten jahr!


----------



## Honigblume (5. Oktober 2009)

2:50 ?

Klasse Leistung!


----------



## JohnDoe84 (5. Oktober 2009)

Danke


----------



## tranquillity (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, auch ich fand es war wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung. Die Bruchhausener/Wiemeringhausener sind einfach sympathische Veranstalter. Die Strecke war trotz etwas Schlamms gut fahrbar (in der 2.  Runde noch besser als in der 1.), ich bin mit RocketRon/RacingRalph gut zurecht gekommen. Ich mag die Strecke, weil sie so schöne lange Steigungen hat, die aber noch gut fahrbar sind. Gefällt mir besser als anderherum (wie letztes [und nächstes] Jahr).

Naja, bis auf dass ich nach 40km einen Platten hatte und dadurch leider vorne raus gefallen bin. Bis dahin lief's bei mir nämlich super. Da ich mit Milch fahre hab ich erstmal etwas gewartet/gepumpt um zu sehen, ob es abdichtet (hat in Plettenberg super funktioniert: nur 2 Min Standzeit). Leider war der Riss wohl zu groß, so dass ich dann doch einen Schlauch einziehen musste. Wenn das ganze Bike voll Schlamm ist macht das immer besonders viel Spaß  Somit hat die Panne mich dann geschlagene 15 Min Zeit gekostet. Was zur Folge hat, dass man natürlich wieder kalt ist und erstmal erneut in den Tritt kommen muss.

Am Ende war es dann noch Platz 10 bei den Sen 1 in 3:57.

Viele Grüße,
Dirk


----------



## alex80 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, wie immer eine super Veranstaltung mit allerbester Orga und Stimmung! 

Seht dazu auch meinen Rennbericht unter folgendem Link:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=30

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## JohnDoe84 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auf sportograf Bilder gefunden. Jede Startnummer... Nicht schlecht

http://www.sportograf.de/de/shop/event/666


----------



## Domme02 (6. Oktober 2009)

JohnDoe84 schrieb:


> Ich habe auf sportograf Bilder gefunden. Jede Startnummer... Nicht schlecht




Ja, die Bilder vom sportoggrafen sind echt super. Die haben sich dieses mal auch wirklich super stellen zum fotografieren ausgesucht. 
Trotzdem finde ich den Preis von 16,99â¬ fÃ¼r 10 Bilder+ die Impressionen Ã¼berteuert. Ich zahle doch nicht fÃ¼r die Bilder mehr als fÃ¼r die Teilnahme am Rennen.


----------



## JohnDoe84 (6. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. Ich finde es auch sehr teuer. Vor allem wenn man nur ein Bild haben möchte. 
Es sei denn die Bilder kommen direkt in A4 zu mir nach hause. So ein Foto kostet in guter Qualität nämlich auch schnell 2,- EUR. Nur dem ist ja leider nicht so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (6. Oktober 2009)

JohnDoe84 schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur recht geben. Ich finde es auch sehr teuer. Vor allem wenn man nur ein Bild haben möchte.
> Es sei denn die Bilder kommen direkt in A4 zu mir nach hause. So ein Foto kostet in guter Qualität nämlich auch schnell 2,- EUR. Nur dem ist ja leider nicht so



Ja, so langsam ziehen die da am Zaun. nach Sundern konnte man Bilder noch einzeln bestellen.....


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ja, so langsam ziehen die da am Zaun. nach Sundern konnte man Bilder noch einzeln bestellen.....



Einzelbild 4,99


----------



## apoptygma (6. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Einzelbild 4,99



Sundern getz oder Bruchhausen?


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (6. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Sundern getz oder Bruchhausen?



Bruchhausen!


----------



## apoptygma (6. Oktober 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Bruchhausen!



Hab ich selbst nicht nachgesehen und mich auf den Vorposter verlassen, ich weiss nur, das in Duisburg Einzelbestellungen nicht möglich warum :-(


----------



## Toffifeeultras (7. Oktober 2009)

ich fande es auch ein super ergebniss. Bei dem rennen habe ich mein neues mtb erst mal eingefahren^^ also ist schon cooler wie rennradjedermannrennen.
mit meiner zeit von 2:11 bin ich auch zufrieden für das erste mal mtb fahren
nächstes jahr bin ich wieder mir am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiBonn86 (7. Oktober 2009)

kennt jemand vielleicht den namen des lieds beim countdown quasi ?? dat lief auch irgendwie 40min vorm start oder so zur probe  wenn ja, danke


----------



## Rumas (7. Oktober 2009)

boah, war das ein Scheiss...
Organisation war ja bekanntlich wie immer gut aber leider hat mir mein Körper unüberwindbare Steine in den Weg gelegt...
erstmal zu warm angezogen, dadurch in den windstillen Bergaufpassagen dauernd die Brille beschlagen... 
zweitens, waren meine Beine nach der Einführungsrunde schon so dicht wie ein U-Boot, was dann auch nicht wirklich besser wurde, trotz null Druck auf dem Pedal noch auf die zweite Runde gegangen um dann am Anstieg zum Langenberg endgültig ganz gross einzubrechen...
nachdem mich dann das "gefühlte" halbe Feld überholt hatte und auf dem Langenberg weder Motivation noch Kraft mehr vorhanden waren  bin ich  mit einer Holländerin bei der die Vorderrad Bremse defekt war wieder zurück ins Ziel gerollt und hab mich aus der Wertung nehmen lassen...

war wohl nicht wirklich mein Tag und für so was bin ich um sieben Uhr aufgestanden...


----------



## Domme02 (7. Oktober 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> boah, war das ein Scheiss...
> Organisation war ja bekanntlich wie immer gut aber leider hat mir mein Körper unüberwindbare Steine in den Weg gelegt...
> erstmal zu warm angezogen, dadurch in den windstillen Bergaufpassagen dauernd die Brille beschlagen...
> zweitens, waren meine Beine nach der Einführungsrunde schon so dicht wie ein U-Boot, was dann auch nicht wirklich besser wurde, trotz null Druck auf dem Pedal noch auf die zweite Runde gegangen um dann am Anstieg zum Langenberg endgültig ganz gross einzubrechen...
> ...


die Einführungsrunde war bei mir auch definitiv zu schnell. Jedes Rennen nehme ich mich vor am Anfang langsam zu machen. Bei den wenigsten Rennen schaffe ich das auch. Aber das ist wohl bei mindestens 70% aller Hobbybiker so.
Warum hast du dich aus der Wertung nehmen lassen?


----------



## Rumas (8. Oktober 2009)

für die kurze Runde konnte ich ja nicht mehr gewertet werden, das ich ja in der zweiten Runde aufgegeben hab. Für die Mitteldistanz hätte ich  ich noch die zweite Runde durchfahren müssen, und das war von der Motivation nicht mehr drin.
Ich hätte mir bis dahin auch nicht vorstellen können das ich mal ein Rennen aufgebe ohne technischen Defekt aber da ging nichts mehr...


----------

